
Black Mirror: Bandersnatch - teh_klev
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Mirror:_Bandersnatch
======
r3bl
The movie was an absolute delight to watch. This is one movie that's worth
starting a Netflix trial over. I absolutely love it that the first interactive
film you can watch right now is a Black Mirror film.

A reddit user mapped all the decisions:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/blackmirror/comments/aa9oym/almost_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/blackmirror/comments/aa9oym/almost_4_hours_after_release_and_i_think_i_have/)

~~~
teh_klev
Heh....I though about doing that but decided my time was better spent having a
long lie in bed :)

------
teh_klev
Having just watched this and navigated my way through the movie, I think this
is definitely an on-topic subject for discussion on HN. Especially about the
use of a (not huge) number of choices that the viewer can make to move the
film forward, whilst also taking part in the film.

I thought it was pretty clever.

------
nafizh
Clever. No way to pirate this through torrenting or something like that.

~~~
heyjudy
I was thinking that first thing... And no meaningful way to accurately archive
it for private use or history unless Netflix openly and actively participates.

Btw: wasn't BluRay or some format supposed to define an interactive media
metafile or virtual machine player format?

And I'm sure Netflix has a media mastering SDK of some sort like Roku and
perhaps Hulu. Maybe someone with a jailbroken iPhone will crack open the
Netlfix app and figure out how to extract the interactive player, if it's an
HTML5 web-app.

